# Steel heading 3/31 & 4/1



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

My son and I made a trip up from Cbus for some fishing. On Tuesday we hit spots on the Chag from CRP to Wilson Mills. My son went 2/3 and I was 0/1, with one quillback sucker, a very tough day for us to say the least. All steel caught on pink sacks. Wednesday morning I was planning on fishing the Grand, but was apprehensive after seeing the already high flow gauge was raising from the high 700 to the mid 800s. I contacted ldrjay, who really knows his stuff, and asked for his Input on fishing with a flow over 800. He have us some valuable info and told us to go for it. He was dead on, you CAN catch steelhead at 850 on the Grand, at least in the lower sections. My son went 5/6 and I was 2/3. We did catch this skipper in the photo that was half black on one side. Thanks again Jay.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Not a problem guys. Glad you had fun. Like I said guys are kinda well clueless how that river fishes. 1200-1400 is very fishable if you know what your doing. Lol glad I could help. Neat fish by the way.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

That is a neat looking fish!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Very strange looking fish thanks for posting


----------



## Eyeripper69 (Jan 12, 2015)

Very nice Fuzzy..
They call that a Milano... lol..


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

that fish looks like one of dem PA steelers.
glad you got into some.
Rickerd


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Looks like his front half spent the winter in the the river and his back half just came in off the lake! Neat.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Good one creekcrawler. I was hoping that the pic wouldn't start the yearly debate on this forum. You know the one where everyone argues over freshie or drop back.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Post #7 got it right.


----------



## al lehmann (Dec 27, 2014)

punkrocker steelhead


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey fuzzy we went out this morn for two hours and caught around ten in the group. Marked a lot of potential eyes cruising to. Steel seemed suspended.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Where did you fish Jay, where you said you were going to hunt for eyes? Or where we fished the other day?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

We just steelheaded. Same spot and lil farther down river.


----------



## atrenz (Oct 29, 2014)

That takes the cake on the strangest color I have ever seen on a fish! It almost looks like color difference when a fish is on ice for quite some time....weird indeed.... you guys ever ice fish and have ice cube perch that start flopping again as they thaw?... cold winter....frozen rivers.... half frozen re-animated steelie? Lol! Whatever caused it, very unique. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

